# Breda Turret and aircraft guns manuals



## Jan den Das (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

I have see Breda aircraft manuals, but who can tell me or help me with, other Breda manuals?
Breda build aircraft Turrets but also aircraft guns?
Please let me know?

Jan


----------

